# First rack of lamb



## Nole4L (Apr 8, 2019)

I bought a fresh ham last week to make ham for Easter.  While I was at the butcher I decided to pick up a rack of lamb.  I've never cooked one and wanted to give it a try.  Marinated overnight in balsamic vinegar and herbs.








Onto the smoker at 225 Sunday afternoon and pulled it once it hit 145. 







After I pulled it the rack on the grill for a minute on each side.  






I managed to get the a quick pic of the chops before they were devoured.  I was a little concerned because I've had lamb chops in the past that were gamy but these weren't gamy at all.   I'll be cooking rack of lamb again in the near future :-)


----------



## meatallica (Apr 8, 2019)

Looks good!!


----------



## 73saint (Apr 8, 2019)

Looks great!  Love lamb, and yours looks perfect!  I like the second to last pic, good and crusty but juicy too!  Nice work!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 8, 2019)

looks delicious, I like lamb but rest of family won't eat so you know what that means, no lamb for jimbo!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 8, 2019)

Man those look phenomenal! I’m definitely going to smoke some lamb this year. Likely will incorporate some of the Mediterranean spices.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 8, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks delicious, I like lamb but rest of family won't eat so you know what that means, no lamb for jimbo!



Disagree. There's lots of food like that in my family. I'm this case I would just make a rack and then cut it up when done and vacuum pack what you won't eat that night.

You get to enjoy lamb and have several quick to serve dinner for the future!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 8, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> Disagree. There's lots of food like that in my family. I'm this case I would just make a rack and then cut it up when done and vacuum pack what you won't eat that night.
> 
> You get to enjoy lamb and have several quick to serve dinner for the future!


might have to do that, those pics nole4l put up got me mouth watering


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 8, 2019)

Very nice job on the lamb.  Been a long time since I've eaten rack of lamb.  Seeing yours has upped my interest level.
POINT
Gary


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 9, 2019)

Well Done!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 9, 2019)

Gosh I love lamb & yours looks absolutely delicious!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2019)

Your lamb looks really good from my vantage point.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## disco (Apr 9, 2019)

Lovely lamb! Big like!


----------



## Nole4L (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks guys.  I'm sure all of us have had that experience of trying to cook something for the first time and not really being sure that we're not going to end up calling to have a pizza delivered.  Fortunately no need for pizza on these.  I'm going to try brazed lamb shanks next.  Had them a few weeks ago at a very nice French restaurant and can't get them out of my mind.


----------

